# which is the best popping cork?



## SSSharker (Aug 25, 2005)

H&H, Bayside, Cajun Thunder, or Midcoast? 

I had an H&H cork fail on me. I was fighting a 20"+ skipjack and the top sleeve broke off on me. All was left was the top swivel on my line. Could it just be a defective item? I really dont want this to happen again when i head out this weekend. i'm aiming for reds this weekend and i would hate for a cork to fail on me.

TIA


----------



## j wadd (Sep 21, 2009)

marsh-works makes a really good one too. there is not to many out there that will last more than a day of good redfish. the beads end up beating up the cork and get stuck in the foam. dont but the expensive ones if you fish with them all the time


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Midcoast hands down makes the best corks I've ever fished with. I like the Evolution they make, and I'm looking forward to trying out the new Nexus 4...


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Sid Walsh in Flour Bluff for his click cork. Google Sid Walsh Guide and Tackle Flour Bluff Texas or Corpus


----------



## Team MirrOlure (Jan 24, 2009)

Bocephus said:


> Midcoast hands down makes the best corks I've ever fished with. I like the Evolution they make, and I'm looking forward to trying out the new Nexus 4...


 X2


----------



## Doubleover (Jul 7, 2005)

Many people use the midcoast, I have used them and they are good but I personally use the following that I make myself. So far I haven't had any fail and I like them way better than the cajun thunders(the metal always bends on them).


----------



## Just Jiggin' (Aug 30, 2010)

Doubleover said:


> Many people use the midcoast, I have used them and they are good but I personally use the following that I make myself. So far I haven't had any fail and I like them way better than the cajun thunders(the metal always bends on them).


Agreed. Never had a cork break on me that I made myself. I also like the mansfield mauler's old school but they find the fish good and loud


----------



## Chunkn' Charlie (Dec 30, 2004)

Mid Coast cork makes an AWESOME gulp sound when you pop them and I have not been able to replicate it with any other corks. I think that sound is the ticket.


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

Midcoast are the Best!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!'

I caught over 50 reds on one cork today, with no issues...


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

Texxan1 said:


> Midcoast are the Best!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!'
> 
> I caught over 50 reds on one cork today, with no issues...


As texxan1 will agree. I use these corks for weeks and months before they get lost or deteriorate. Thomas gives them to me because he cant stand looking at at my pics on 2cool with the midcoast corks so beat up you cant tell what kind they are. LOL!!!! Trust me I have used a lot of corks and these babies work as well as any that I have used!!


----------



## sand mackerel (Apr 10, 2008)

Try Guides Choice corks you can get them at ftu. They make em at South Padre have good luck with them. wife 29 8.05 daughter 28 7.11 son 30 8.45 all summer time fish


----------



## Capt.Coach (Mar 12, 2010)

*Midcoast cork for my clients and me*

*I have been using the small outcast for awhile now and love them, good 'gulp' sound, easy to rig, easy for clients to cast with distance, very little tangles if any, and they have been very durable. I use a palomar knot to tie my 15 lb. big game on to the eye, then I tie a improved fisherman knot with a 25/30 lb. leader with a #3 kahle hook.....good setup for live bait or gulps......again really good product and the "Cork Guys" are good people...........*


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

I use to use midcoast corks about 70% of the time, then one day something strange happened, I mean something strange to the good, now I use midcoast corks 100% of the time


----------



## RAT DADDY (Jun 2, 2009)

Mid-Coast corks all the way I love the Evolution and used the new Nexus 4 last weekend during the Xtreme Redfish Series out of Galveston and had great success with that cork.


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Hey Capt Mullet

"As texxan1 will agree. I use these corks for weeks and months before they get lost or deteriorate. Thomas gives them to me because he cant stand looking at at my pics on 2cool with the midcoast corks so beat up you cant tell what kind they are. LOL!!!! Trust me I have used a lot of corks and these babies work as well as any that I have used!!"

You and T1 should both be ashamed using corks  But I know his wife will kick both your butts fishing most days with or without a cork. 

Course T1 should be used to it by now.


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

Midcoast hands Down the best. Only cork I'll ever have!..Dip


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

RAT DADDY said:


> Mid-Coast corks all the way I love the Evolution and used the new Nexus 4 last weekend during the Xtreme Redfish Series out of Galveston and had great success with that cork.


Same here as RAT DADDY.....except I carry a LIl Bit in my pocket when wading.I have it rigged on a 18" leader w/ my favorite paddle tail on a 1/16 oz jig head.MidCoast Products carry a diverse line of corks for different senerios !


----------



## SSSharker (Aug 25, 2005)

Does Basspro on beltway south and 288 carry Midcoast?


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

Midcoast & Bayou Buck.

... I have read some good reviews on the new cork by Bomber.
Might look around and find one to test it out myself.


----------



## let's go (Nov 14, 2005)

SSSharker said:


> Does Basspro on beltway south and 288 carry Midcoast?


Nope. Closest retail store to that would be FTU.


----------



## 100% Texan (Jan 30, 2005)

Mid coast is my number one choice I highly recommend ya call them fella's a dirty name no just kidding call lane he is usually in a good mood lol the corks are great hands down they are matagorda's guides choice.


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

Doubleover said:


> Many people use the midcoast, I have used them and they are good but I personally use the following that I make myself. So far I haven't had any fail and I like them way better than the cajun thunders(the metal always bends on them).


I have always like this type cork.. But...... I can not find the ones that are pre-weighted and with the swivels all ready build in... All I found were the ones with the stick running thru them...


----------



## Corksoaker (Feb 16, 2008)

Pasadena1944 said:


> I have always like this type cork.. But...... I can not find the ones that are pre-weighted and with the swivels all ready build in... All I found were the ones with the stick running thru them...


Try this Pasadena1944 www.floatsunlimited.com they make the type cork you described...............hope this helps!


----------



## USMCBay (May 4, 2006)

Just got three MidCoasts at FTU... There on the END OF THE ISLE! I almost left there thinking they didn't have any!!! May want to get a topper sign on those fella's there Midcoast! :cheers:


----------



## Corksoaker (Feb 16, 2008)

USMCBay said:


> Just got three MidCoasts at FTU... There on the END OF THE ISLE! I almost left there thinking they didn't have any!!! May want to get a topper sign on those fella's there Midcoast! :cheers:


We hope to land a better location there soon but................was told that the signage on top can only be placed by FTU employees. I have yet to get by there to see it in person, hope to do so next week when I make a delivery. Thanks for the advice on the sign and especially for making the purchase!


----------

